

Microsoft Word for Windows Version 1.1a Source Code - scapbi
http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/microsoft-word-for-windows-1-1a-source-code/

======
ghshephard
Make sure you read through the comments - lots of interesting discussion
around how the work Microsoft did for their Macintosh version of Word gave
them about a 7 year headstart on Wordperfect for the windows version.

